
Platform for discovering premium resources for developers - jakeprins
Today is my birthday so I think it&#x27;s a good time to launch a new project: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codestash.co&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m happy to share with you: Codestash, a platform for sharing and discovering premium resources for developers.<p>A while ago I launched React Milkshake, a paid boilerplate for React developers, and I was looking for a place like Dribbble or Uplabs but for developers, so I could share something about this project. Although there are many paid boilerplates out there, there wasn&#x27;t a nice place to discover these things.<p>That&#x27;s why I built Codestash. I later decided to not just focus on boilerplates, but also on premium themes, templates, and tools.<p>This is my very first version, and I think there is a lot of room for improvements, but I&#x27;m happy with this first MVP and I hope people will like it!
======
jakeprins
You can check it out here: [https://codestash.co/](https://codestash.co/)

